# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ΑΓΟΡΑ ZALMAN MFC2 / MFC1

## p_stama

Ζητειται για αγορα ο fan controller ZALMAN MFC2 ή  MFC1 

Ευχαριστω.

----------

